# Tax help in Brazil



## BrazilianGal (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi, this is my first year filing expat taxes and I need help.
The more I read the more confused I get...
I tried hiring HR expat to do my taxes but they don't have anyone available right now, is that even possible?

My husband and I have American and Brazilian citizenship.
We have a 3,5 y.o. American son.
We moved back to Brazil in November 2012. We have a house in VA, which was not being rented. We paid mortgage insurance, interest and property taxes on that.
We made around $23,000 dollars a year combined.
We rent a house here in Brazil for about $500 dollars a month.

We have to repay the first time homebuyer credit in the ammount of $250 each.

And that's it! No bank accounts, no other income.

Can you help me, please???


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First of all, don't panic. The fact that you live overseas means that you have an automatic extension to June 15th for filing your taxes. Just stick a note in with your filing, stating that because you live overseas, you are taking advantage of the automatic extension.

Next, download IRS Publication 54, which explains most of what you need to know for filing from outside the US. Normally what you'll need will be a form 1040, a form 2555 (to "exclude" your earned income from US taxation) and/or a form 1116 (if you need or want to offset any US taxes due with income taxes you have paid in Brazil) and probably a Schedule B, where you need to indicate if you have any overseas (i.e. non US) bank accounts.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BrazilianGal (Apr 4, 2014)

Does anyone outside the US ever get a refund or are they just lucky if they don't have to pay anything?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Refunds are possible if you live outside the U.S. You generally need to qualify for at least one refundable tax credit (such as the Additional Child Tax Credit), have modest income, and NOT take the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion (IRS Form 2555).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

BrazilianGal said:


> Does anyone outside the US ever get a refund or are they just lucky if they don't have to pay anything?


If you have had taxes withheld and then owe $0 (due to the FEIE or anything else), then you should be able to get the over-withholding refunded. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

